# Doodles and scribbles!



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

random betta









Betta Sapien! The fish I'd modeled this off of, was a brown VT male that I used to have. I miss that fish


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

nice drawings, i love the color on the bettas tail:-D
the mermaid is cool too with his betta like fins:-D


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Thank you. ^_^ The betta was the first crack at a realistic fish in a long time (and was more a quick scrawl). My bettaman was from a couple of years ago when I did a lot more drawing. I love doodling!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Just sketched up this one of Mushu's dancing earlier.








I'm planning on coloring it tomorrow at some point.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Colored!!


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

=D What cute drawings! I think the one of Mushu is fantastic!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Thanks! I'm quite proud of that one!


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

I've been thinking about betta mermaids for a while. My only problem is I'm better at female sapiens than male (curves are more fun).


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

My betta merman is very delicate featured, only slight angles. I need to do some more, maybe one of Mushu!


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

POst it when you're done =D


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

will do ^_~


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Oh wow! If you could ( I don't know if you are) but could you draw Hades or Neptune? they both are in my album.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

as a betta, or a betta sapien?


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

a betta... but if you could do them circling each other, I would worship u!


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

I do drawings too! By the way LOVE it!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

I can TRY.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Thank You!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Mushu Betta Sapien! (He's stretching)









Bryana, getting onto yours now.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Ok!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm going to scan it to fix the colors, but here's a preview:


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

If you get bored or time, I'd love a betta sapien of Seiya =) But no rush or pressure here ^^ Be happy to arrange an art trade in the New Year too.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

What do you mean, fix the colors? I noticed that you mixed up Hades colors.... Is that's what you mean?


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

http://www.bettafish.com/album.php?albumid=4855&pictureid=32220
this is the reference picture I used for Hades, I went based off of what it looked like to me.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Oh sorry. I'm pretty sure I commented those where his colors.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Bryana, PM me. I'm a little confused as to what you mean.

Syriiven, I can definitely get one drawn up for you.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks Skye =)


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

better pic


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

K doki, I can fix him!


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Better?


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Thank you!!!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

You're welcome. I'm glad I could fix it up LOL


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

It's beautiful. I might do done editing. Make the colors brighter.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

I was going to scan it, I haven't gotten around to it yet lol


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Digital BLAH! of Mushu


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Do you have a tablet?


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Nope, a Kyocera Hydro! lol Mike has an ePad (not iPad), and it's dang near impossible to draw on, it's not as sensitive as my phone.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

I got a tablet a year and a half ago. Its a great investment for digital stuff.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

If I weren't broke, I would!  BTW, check out my avatar. I broke out GIMP to recolor the picture


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Lol! It looks cleaner =) I use gimp for most of my stuff.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm a total N00B when it comes to GIMP. But thankfully I can manage that much!


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

I just play with tools and different menu stuff. Same with photoshop.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

did you get the picture I PM'd to you, Syriiven?

I have to post a couple of my plushies:
Bunny








Monsters








Dog








Frog


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Jade


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

These are awesome!!! Can you do a drawing of one of my Bettas? These are amazing! In my albums?


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm planning on hitting my pillow in a little bit here, but I will definitely take a look tomorrow and see what I can do.


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

You're welcome


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Didn't forget about you, Madmonahan, I'm going to look now.


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Lol  okay thanks!


----------

